

Show HN: Research Design Repeat - An Analytical Approach to Web Design - ktrgardiner
http://designrepeat.com/

======
ktrgardiner
Hi all. I've spent around a year writing this book. As someone who began as a
self-taught designer, I understand the struggles involved in trying to create
a unique and awesome website. With this book I broke web design down into a
process that is easy to execute regardless of design experience or
understanding. I'd like to think of it as a web design choose your own
adventure as the way you progress through the process is dependent upon your
specific project. This is design-focused rather than HTML/CSS-focused. I'll be
around to answer questions should anyone have any.

